# Skool Bus Monster Garage



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Skool Bus Monster Garage


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice conversion... I've been looking at the body on ebay and was thinking about getting it. Now that I see how easy of a conversion it is, I'm going to have make up up myself

nice work Kevin!


----------

